# Today is our "Opener" for deer season



## Wangan (Oct 30, 2010)

Good luck to all who hunt for whatever,whenever and whereever you are.Uh Oh! Im 15 minutes late!


----------



## Wangan (Oct 30, 2010)

The morning was slow.Only saw a Bluejay and a housecat.The housecat had no idea I was only 15 feet away and when I moved on purpose it leaped away in a hurry.haha!(no camera)

 I moved into a different spot and 20 minutes after a sat down out comes a little doe skipper.She had a face off with a ruffed grouse hen for scraps under the apple tree but decided nothing decent was left to eat and walked away. Shes about 30 yards away in this shot.I tried to zoom the partridge but my editing skills are left to be desired.


----------



## Wangan (Oct 30, 2010)

After about an hour or so out come two button Bucks.The smaller skipper is more trusting.I say smaller but they are probably twins,its just that this one has nubs instead of spikes like his brother,who is a bit more leary about coming out in the open..


----------



## Wangan (Oct 30, 2010)

I couldnt believe my camera started taking flashes,but they didnt seem to mind.I must have hit the button because the doe had her pic.s without it.You can see the lit up eyes in the two Bucks.This ones antlers were about an inch long.They need to be 3 inches to be legal game.If their antlers are longer than their ears,its a good bet you can take them.He did venture out a bit but kept his distance.


----------



## Wangan (Oct 30, 2010)

On the walk home I saw a rather nice tail.Couldnt tell how big the deer was,or if it may have been the doe,(the Bucks had already passed by far behind me going in the opposite direction).All in all an interesting day.I know there are "seed deer" for next year if they live to come back barring vehicles and coyotes.Plus I think I might bring my shotgun too next time because I havent got a bird at all this year.Theys mighty tasty!


----------



## epackage (Oct 30, 2010)

My buddy has 2 deer so far and my freezer is full thanx to him.....Good Luck Wang.......


----------



## glass man (Oct 31, 2010)

LOVE THAT DEER MEAT!! MY NIECE LIVES WHERE DEER PLAY IN THE YARD [LIKE AT RICK'S HOUSE.]

 LAST WEEK SOME ONE KILLED ONE CLOSE TO THE HOUSE AND GOT A GOOD CHEWRING OUT AS SHE HAS TWO SMALL BOYS THAT COULD HAVE EASILY BEEN SHOT WHILE PLAYING IN THE YARD...PLUS HER AND YTHE HUSBAND DON'T WANT THE DEER TO NOT COME AROUND NO MORE...THE HUNTERS COULD HAVE GONE A MILE OR MORE BACK IN THE WOODS AND GOT ONE THERE INSTEAD OF HUNTING SO CLOSE TO THE HOUSE...[]

 SINCE MY BROTHER PASSED AWAY I HAVE NOT HAD MUCH DEER MEAT,HE USED TO KEEP ME SUPPLIED.I HAVE NEVER BEEN MUCH OF A HUNTER...NOTHING AT ALL AGAINST IT...I WAS ALWAYS TOO QUICK TO SHOOT AT WHAT EVER MOVED..NOT GOOD!

 GOOD PICS. AND  GOOD HUNTING!! JAMIE


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 31, 2010)

Looks like a nice woods to hunt in Tim,....Thanks for the pics and good luck. I have an old J. Stevens/Springfield 20 ga. sidebyside that is a perfect bird gun.


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 31, 2010)

Walking out in the cool, early morning air, your heart pounds and you approach your favorite spot.  There it is, your stand. This year's models comes pre-equipped with a warmer so you don't have to sit in the cold.


----------



## Wangan (Nov 5, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> My buddy has 2 deer so far and my freezer is full thanx to him.....Good Luck Wang.......


 
 Hey Jim.Tell your buddy way to go for me.I love venison and all this summer I thought I was out of deer steak and found a few packages of sirloin under a box in the bottom of the freezer!

 No offense to your not finishing my  name,but Id rather be called Wangan or W or most anything but late for supper."You can call me Ray,or you can call me Jay,but just dont call me Johnson."[]

 Wangan (Won-gan) = your belongings


----------



## Wangan (Nov 5, 2010)

I WAS ALWAYS TOO QUICK TO SHOOT AT WHAT EVER MOVED..NOT GOOD.

 ACTUALLY YOU WOULD MAKE A GREAT BIRD HUNTER JAMIE! WHEN A GROUSE TAKES OFF RIGHT IN FRONT OF YOU,THERE ISNT MUCH TIME TO EVEN THINK.IVE MISSED MANY BECAUSE THEY JUMPED THE DAYLIGHTS OUTTA ME![]


----------



## Wangan (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks Joe.I traded an old 20ga.dbl bbl to my brother for an old 12ga. with a few serious dings in the barrel.He was always the bird enthusiast of us and I figured he deserved to have it anyway.I use a Mossberg pump 12ga.,but dont go as much as Id like.


----------



## Wangan (Nov 5, 2010)

Well Stephen,looks like you have a sweet set up! Im gonna have to fix up a warmer like that,great idea! If I dont have a thermos of hot coffee,Ill shake the snow right off the branches!


----------



## logueb (Nov 5, 2010)

Great post Wangan.  Deer hunter myself.  Though I just don't have the time to do any serious hunting. I use to have a lot of places to hunt but times change.  People are just not as willing to give permission as they once were.  But we have a large population of deer here in Georgia.  I think the limit is now up to 12 deep per person.  Most I ever killed in one season was 5.  Processed them myself.  Quite a job and you really have to be set up to do it, but the quality of the meat is worth the effort.  Good luck on your hunt.  The 12 limit includes 10 does, and I hunt strictly for the venison from the does.  The guy that invites me to hunt a few times each year has a limit on the size of the rack on bucks,but  that suites me just fine.       Oh, and I shoot a Model 94 Winchester 30/30 side mounted scope.   Most of the hunting I do is short distance brush hunting, so it works just fine for that.  Buster


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 5, 2010)

Tim---nice pictures[]-----around my neck of the woods---here on the Indian Reservation they can hunt all year round-----even Spot Light if they want(which) they do all the time.My  Indian friends will give me meat if i want[8|]----but i lost the taste for it many moons ago[].   Stay  Safe------hope you get a Trophy one.   I have not hunted since i got out of the Marines-----i have had my fill of guns[&o]-----but that's just me.       Fred.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 5, 2010)

> This year's models comes pre-equipped with a warmer so you don't have to sit in the cold.


 Steve, did you ask for a license or just report her/him.
 I don't hunt but my brother got his first during muzzle season. He's out most as he can for the rifle now.


----------



## Wangan (Nov 5, 2010)

Hey Bruce.We are in a no doe zone lately in my area and everywhere else is bucks only.We can get one deer with a rifle and two with a bow if you enter the extended bow season ranges.Muzzleloading season is last but for only those who havent already tagged out.We still get some 230+ lb. deer but that is seldom these days.Driving deer is not allowed and I have a feeling this is where they have all gone.The 30-30 Win. is perfect for brush and its what I learned to hunt with.My field gun is a .308 Browning semi-auto,(older model Belgian),many today are Japanese.


----------



## Wangan (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks Fred.I almost quit hunting as a kid because of my fathers "Safety" lessons.Im sure glad he gave them to me now.

 I have seen two trophies in my hunting experiences,neither which I got.Hopefully the third one will pay for all.My personal best so far is an eight point 187 lb.er,so my next goal is at least 200.lbs.I love the outdoors,so getting a deer is the cherry on top.Besides,I get a kick out of watching the wildlife and the antics they sometimes get into!


----------



## jays emporium (Nov 5, 2010)

Texas rifle season starts tomorrow.  I'm hunting a public wildlife area opening weekend.  We have to pay $125. for a permit to hunt there, money due in July.  It is 20,000 acres and they issue 100 permits for each of 4 hunt weekends.  I put my tripod stand out this morning and will hunt Sat and Sun and then take it down.  Had to wade through water up to 18" deep to get to my hunt area.  Water came over the top of my rubber boots, tomorrow I'll wear the hip waders.
 Jay


----------



## logueb (Nov 5, 2010)

Last year on my friend's land I watched a Bobcat for close to an hour as it hunted in the broom sage.  It walked into the broom sage clearing within 50 feet of the ladder stand, never knew that I was there.  What a time not to have the little camera that I carry around.  I watched as he stalked what I took to be a field mouse and  suddenly pounced on its prey.  Yep, watching the wildlife can sometimes be a thrill.  Happy hunting. Buster


----------



## Wangan (Nov 6, 2010)

Good luck Jay.I hope you get one of those "Piebald" Mulies.Ive seen some awesome deer pictures from Texas.
 I hate wet feet.Period.Hip waders are the ticket!


----------



## Wangan (Nov 6, 2010)

Your lucky to have seen a Bobcat up close Buster.They are about as cautious an animal as I have ever seen.When hungry enough they will take down a full grown deer.I watched a young fox pounce on something on the edge of a field not far away once.I figured it was a mouse but it must have gotten away because the fox came up empty pawed.

 I do make a habit of carrying my camera now because many times with the old camera,the pictures looked terrible.


----------



## Wangan (Nov 6, 2010)

My wife got her deer last night.A nice little spike horn.I havent weighed it,but Id guess around 110-120 lbs.(pics later).Some sweet eatin fah shoah!

 The guys at work used to tease me about my wife getting her deer and "out hunting me" if I didnt get mine.Id say it tastes pretty good no matter who gets it.[]


----------



## Wangan (Nov 6, 2010)

Entrance hole under the left eye,exit out the neck.I guess the rifle is off to the right and a bit low.[] No wasted meat there.She dumped him right in his tracks.I hate to see an animal suffer and this one never even knew what hit him.I told her not to get too cocky and maybe pick a little bigger target next time,but what to heck,at about 30 yards it was a piece of cake for mumma and her .270 Remington.

 Good luck to all you hunters,whether it be animals or bottles.


----------



## jays emporium (Nov 7, 2010)

I went on my hunt Saturday.  The weather was cool, the moon was right and the deer were moving.  I shot one 8 point buck in the morning and one 8 point buck in the afternoon.  I have a picture of the smaller one.  The other one is a bigger deer with larger antlers but I had to drag that one out 2000 steps and by the time I got him to the truck I was huffin & puffin so bad I didn't take time to get a pic.  I do have a 2 wheel cart to move them on but that thing is hard to pull, especially through sand and water.
 I'm going on another public hunt tomorrow, Mon - Wed near Austin.  Bag limit there is one buck, one doe and unlimited hogs.  My freezer has been empty for a couple of months but if I get something in Austin it will be full again.  We eat a lot of wild game here.
 Jay


----------



## Wangan (Nov 7, 2010)

There you go Jay! I hope you fill your freezer. Id love to go on a hog hunt.They are a mean animal. I bet they would be good cooked like a trashcan turkey.Get an ATV to pack your kills out. You can load one on most any vehicle![]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 7, 2010)

Tim,...tell the wifey "congrats" for me,...good shooting! (Does she have to set down her broom when she picks up the rifle?)...omg, I'm still laughing about your Halloween joke.... I better lay off on the broom jokes,...Just kidding around you know.[] This pic might seem abit gruesome to some folks, but Saturday, It was raining pretty hard, and we were coming up the backroad towards our home, and noticed something on the road....This is the third mink (they look alot like a weasel in it's summer coat)...that I've seen hit by a car this year....we rarely see them otherwise,....once in a great while in the wild..Anyhow,...best of luck to all those looking to get their deer.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 7, 2010)

oops,...here's the pic.


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 8, 2010)

We've been seeing minks for the last 5 years on the property.  This year after a BIG flood I went downstream looking for my picnic table and two benches - didn't find them but saw two minks at the mouth of our stream.  They were going  upstream and passed by me really close.


----------



## Wangan (Nov 11, 2010)

Joe she doesnt have to lay the broom down to shoot since she figured she might as well ride the rifle instead! She getting pretty good at strafing the deer.[] She takes jokes well.She married me didnt she?

 I noticed a lot of skunks and racoons this year.A buddy and I saw an ermine <-(I think thats what they call a mink in his white winter coat),climb into a cinder block this guy had set his camp on.Pretty soon it comes backing out with a frozen mouse in his mouth and goes off into the woods with it.It came back and after giving us the once over,went and got another one and took off in the same direction as before.I told my buddy "Hes either real hungry,or he thinks we will clean out his stash".[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 11, 2010)

Tim,....That's keeping with the lore and experiences I've had with weasels/ermine/mink.... Back a few years my buddy Chuck was in my utility room, which leads to the workshop....at that time I had paper faced fiberglas insulation on the ceiling...It had loosened along the edges in a few spots...I was working on a snowmobile and heard him call out, and went too see, He says "Joseph, there's something in your rafters"....(He refuses to get glasses, and was squinting up at the low ceiling) Suddenly a small white conical face pokes out!...omg, what the heck was THAT? he looked close again and it came back out!...Startled him so, he fell back over the gas heater, knocked over a bunch of stuff....We sat on the wooden floor, laughing like idiots.....Finally figured out it was a weasel...Did some reading, and each article mentioned they were elusive, yet curious. I remember one excerpt where one ran up onto a farmers boot in a granary and kept staring up at him....Funny and weird, but I also know weasels can be viscious. So,...food for thought.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 11, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cobaltbot
> 
> We've been seeing minks for the last 5 years on the property.Â  This year after a BIG flood I went downstream looking for my picnic table and two benches - didn't find them but saw two minks at the mouth of our stream.Â  TheyÂ were goingÂ  upstream and passed by me really close.


 

 Steve,....LoL, Sounds like our property,...In years past I've had to go looking for such things....But here, back in what the tax maps refer to as the "Bayou" (which it is)...towards the back of our property a small creek with high banks passes through from a neigboring farm's spring.....Our issues aren't mink, but Beaver....Sometimes we have difficulty w/ rapidly built dams appearing overnight, etc....It's cool to see mink in the wild...Thanks for sharing..


----------



## A1AntiqueAuctioneers (Nov 16, 2010)

like the picture, thanks for sharing!! haven't been able to make it out this season due to a baby on the way, but can't wait till next time!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 21, 2010)

The Monday after Thanksgiving is doe & buck for two weeks.i'm ready


 Cant shoot this one.My wife would shoot me.[8D]


----------



## BRIAN S. (Dec 6, 2010)

I got a decent 10 pointer on our rifle opener .


----------



## BRIAN S. (Dec 6, 2010)

And my 8 year old Son took this nice 8 pointer with his .243 . His first antlered buck !


----------



## woody (Dec 6, 2010)

I took a 6 pointer dressed 160 lbs during rifle season here in NH.


----------



## 2muchstuff (Dec 6, 2010)

last one


----------



## BRIAN S. (Dec 7, 2010)

Congrats ! Nice Deer guys !
 Good eating this winter !!!!!!


----------



## epackage (Dec 7, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Wangan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry W, just saw this and laughed out loud, it won't happen again....[]


----------



## woody (Dec 12, 2010)

Here's a skull cap mount a buddy of mine did for me for the 6 pointer I got this season.


----------

